
The First Browser Dedicated to Developers Is Coming - robin_reala
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/11/03/the-first-browser-dedicated-to-developers-is-coming-2/
======
wmil
I'm surprised that this didn't get an HN attention...

~~~
robin_reala
It did, but under a different submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8550448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8550448)

